# Steel shot availability



## dimescfh

Hi all, my name is Mike I’m new to duck hunting, last year was my first year. Is it normally hard to find steel shot this time of year? I’m trying not to get too caught up in the ammo shortage hype but I’m not seeing a lot of options on the shelf locally (lansing area). Is it normal for supply to come back in stock closer to season? I was going to order some boss because they seem to have stock but I’m not sure I’m ready to pony up that kind of cash. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GRUNDY

Its gone... I've been watching Roger's. Zip

Good thing I bought a case last year. Not my favorite shell but it will probably make it through another year.... probably...


----------



## dimescfh

I have been watching Rogers also. Good thing I grabbed a few boxes today when I was in Kalamazoo. Very limited selection but they had a few. I still have a box and a half left over from last year. Guess I’ll have to make the shots count this year


----------



## DirtySteve

Keep watching. Dont be surprised if walmart comes through. When it arrives get on it fast before it is gone. Walmart has alot of purchase power and I am sure they have contracts that companies will work hard to honor. Last year walmart was wiped out of ammo for 2 months and then just before the opener they recieved a very large shipment of steelshot. 

Walmart and meijer are the only companies not sticking it to their customers. I have been struggling to get 20 ga lead for target shooting this summer. I got some cheap boxes of winchester at walmart last week finally for $5.73 a box. Coincidently rogers has it by the case this week for 119.99. Thats $12 a box more than double walmarts price. My brother in law scored me some st meijer in his area for $7.99. Local gunshops near me are charging $20.


----------



## dimescfh

Paid 16.99 each for federal blue box 3” #2 today not sure if that’s a good price or not. Never thought about Walmart and Meijer. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DirtySteve

dimescfh said:


> Paid 16.99 each for federal blue box 3” #2 today not sure if that’s a good price or not. Never thought about Walmart and Meijer. Thanks for the heads up.


In todays market I would say probably a reasonable price. Last year I bought a 4 pack of federal 3 inch number 2 shot and i think I paid $44-45. I thought that price was a great deal. A week later walmart had same deal on same 100 round box.


----------



## Brent Bomers

I’m pretty much in the same boat but my second year. I checked sportsman’s guide they have some Migra in I bought a couple boxes last month. Sign up for the email to find out when it comes back in stock and buy it then.


----------



## Quack Addict

In normal times, waterfowl ammo seems to show up in stores in better availability and options around August. Who knows anymore though. With the shortages and hoarding that have been going on for the last 2 years, who knows when retailer inventories will recover.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here you go.









12 Gauge Ammo shotgun Steel


In-stock best prices for 12 Gauge Ammo shotgun Steel | Bulk 12 Gauge Ammunition shotgun Steel - AmmoSeek.com




ammoseek.com


----------



## Urriah

Agreed with Quack, usually August is when the big restock happens. That's always when Roger's big preseason sale is too.
If you can afford it and find it, you'll always save money by buying a case of shells instead of individual boxes. The price difference per box can end up being anywhere from $1-$5/box buying in bulk.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Buy a box or two from Boss and hope more suppliers have it available at the onset of the season. If you have the proper shells, you will go hunting. If you wait to try to save a few bucks, you just might miss out completely. If all you have at the beginning of the season is 1-2 boxes, just choose your shots accordingly.


----------



## DirtyCuffs

I think the others are spot on about more coming later near the season. I saw an influx of turkey shells show up in the spring while things were still really bad in regard to ammo stock in the stores. It's like they put focus on what they know is needed at the time


----------



## jookdog

got 2 cases of 12ga 3" from rogers just the other day


----------



## fishdude

I always check meijer. They usually have some steel shot Winchester boxes. I’m fairly new as well and they work for me. I learned really quick to always be on the lookout all year long and buy a box or two whenever you see it. This was before the pandemic ammo rush.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Find what your gun likes then buy cases cheap after season if possible. A couple years ago with a rebate I was picking up cases of 3" Federal 3's for $69.99


----------



## GRUNDY

Wifey found some steel at wally world. Fair price. Speed shok and drylok. 

Its been a real pain to find ammo. Good thing I have a 3/4 case of #2 steel. Plus this new 100 round pack of #4. I'm hoping it can feed 2 guns all season...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I can either hunt ducks or subjugate a third world country...


----------



## Brent Bomers

I’ve been getting emails from Boss but they are sold out every time I check and that’s within 20 minutes of receiving the email. Dunham’s in Fremont has been pretty dependable and I was able to find some fast steel 2.0 on cabelas.


----------



## DirtySteve

Walmart in lapeer had drylocks and expert steel last week. Today they had 3" drylocks and only 3.5" experts left. Manager said they have two shipments scheduled for the 30th and the 1st. Lots of stuff on order but said what they get is usually a small fraction of what they asked for.


----------



## D-Fresh

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/hevi-shot-hevi-hammer-shotgun-shells?searchTerm=Hevi%20hammer



In stock this morning, not my first choice for waterfowl load, but not in position to be picky right now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

